# Black TT - Novice Detailer - HELP PLEASE!



## shahs1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi,

I have a black tt, got it 3 weeks ago. I have had it professionally buffed (compound) by a professional firm that come out. The result was good, car looked like new but how do I keep that way.

I justed wanted to know what is the best method of keeping it clean - also what to use to keep the car shining & give the wet look.

Alloys - I use bucket and fairy liquid with sponge - is this o.k?

I have gone through previous Post - but confused over clay? polish & wax, I thought these were all the same (obvisouly not).

Please could you give me tips & best products to buy and what to do.

Thanks. Shah


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Use virosol and a wheel brush for you alloys, keep the sponge and fairy liquid away from the car  . f your car has been polished then you need some wax on, as you say your car is black then my preference is Swissvax Best Of Show.


----------



## shahs1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi,

The best place to buy Swissvax polish & wax etc?

Also what do you think of Carnuba polish (http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0301992374)

Thanks. Shah


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

shahs1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The best place to buy Swissvax polish & wax etc?
> 
> ...


Just take it round to Tim's if you leave it outside long enough he's bound to have it sparkling in no time. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> shahs1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Don't even joke about it, Thats what our directors do, they swap cars with me for a couple of weeks when they want their cars to get a good clean :? . This OCD is no good is it :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## shahs1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi,

Guys please can anyone give me step by step to clean car:

ie. my understanding is: 
1. Wash first
2. Dry with leather chamios
3. Wash again, dry with leather
4. Polish the car with ??
5. Wax the car??
6. Wash the wheel with Virosa?

Please can you comment - thanks

Kindest Regards, Shah


----------



## Matt-tt (Jul 11, 2008)

Shah,

ie. my understanding is:
1. Wash first  - This is right, no sponges though, use a sheepswool mitt or similar, preferably with two buckets, one with a good shampoo/conditioner, one plain water. Wipe the car with the suds, then rinse the mitt in the plain water each time before you dunk back into the suds, this will stop you putting dirty water back onto the car.

2. Dry with leather chamios - I use microfibre drying cloths, something like the derwunder drying towels etc, use a drying aid like meguires last touch or similar.

3. Wash again, dry with leather - Only if needed, probably wont need washing again, just pour water over the car and let it sheet off then dry again with a clean cloth & megs lt.

4. Polish the car with ?? - Polishing is actually cutting back the paint, and repairing swirls etc, this can be done by hand but more commonly done with a rotory polisher, if you have no experience I would recommend to skip this step...

5. Wax the car?? - Wax the car once a month or so, you shouldnt need to wax it each time you clean the car, if its well protected from the last wax, the dirt should not get into the paint. Run your hands over a dry car it should feel smooth like glass, not gritty. If it feel gritty then you should clay the paint first.

Each time you wax you should strip the old wax using something like limeprime from dodojuice something along those lines. Depending on the colour of your car get a wax to match.

6. Wash the wheel with Virosa? - DONT DO THIS LAST!!!!!!!! You will end up getting crud all over your lovely polished car, unless your taking the whells off completely and doing them somewhere else (a good idea) virosol is a strong but good quality detergent, you can use it neat or dilute it depending on application. A similar product is meguires all purpose cleaner.

You should always treat the seals etc around the doors, I use seal feed. If you want to get a really good finish, you will need a little brush to clean out the panel gaps. Also dont forget door slams, and cleaning around the door hinges. Then lastly glass, use a good quality glass cleaner, some people swear by viniger and newspaper but thats not for me!

Most of all, enjoy it!

Matt


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Sounds about right but if you are going to polish it then I would use a clay bar first then rewash after using the clay. You should be able to get away with every 2-3 months for waxing it if you use a good wax.


----------



## Matt-tt (Jul 11, 2008)

www.detailingworld.co.uk

Holy Grail

Matt


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

shahs1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The best place to buy Swissvax polish & wax etc?
> 
> ...


I think all the Swissvax are now sold only through Swissvax GB now - they kicked all the independant re-sellers into touch last year.

Call them on 01423 797989, speak to Stuart and tell him I referred you, if he's feeling benevolent, he'll give a small discount.

The ebay stuff? I wouldn't bother - go for the Swissvax you'll not be disappointed!

Dave


----------

